#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Repatriation  what would it take?

## bowie

Several recent threads allude toward the increasing difficulty in remaining in Thailand. The hoops we must jump through, extensions, money in limbo, 90 Day reps, TM30s, re-entry permits, the strength of the Baht and, of course, God only knows just what tomorrow will bring

So, the question is: Just what will it take for you to pack your bags and leave uh Amazing Thailand?


For myself  to actually leave Thailand I would have to be kicked out. Or, if the boss decided her home country no longer suited her (long shot lottery odds on that one).

But, for yourself. The folks here for employment, well, loss of job or just getting tired of the country is easy to understand.

However, you family folk. Repatriation for you child/children education? 

Perhaps, a few expats are riding the ragged edge financially.

Could, immigrations enforcement (discretion of the IO) actually cause someone to pack their bags (and family) and leave? Knowing that moving is costly and never an easy task. Life of course is most complicated.

But, back to the question. Just what is, or would be, the Straw that Broke, or would break, the Camels Back for you?

Again, for myself, I would either; a) have to be kicked out, or, b) the wifes decision.

----------


## armstrong

Family would have to disown me and/or kicked out.  And I'd only be going back to die.

So still a slight chance.

----------


## Luigi

Haven't been affected by any of the visa stuff. Stopped watching the exchange rates as I've given up drinking whiskey for breakfast.

Will move on long or short term when the kid finishes school and goes to uni in the West.

12 or so years time so will have hit 50 yrs old. Probably stay in Asia. Vietnam/Laos/Burma depending on their development over the next decade.

----------


## Pragmatic

Too old now to start again with 3 kids in tow. So unless I get kicked out then I'm a stayin. Financially I've no worries.

----------


## bowie

> given up drinking whiskey for breakfast.


Yea, I had to check my watch to see if it was breakfast or lunch, then realized it really didn't matter.

----------


## bowie

> 3 kids in tow.


Yup, the most important part of life, the driving force. Good for you.

----------


## Switch

Having de-cluttered my life deliberately about 5 years ago, I did get a bit fed up with Island life, and the demands of Thai bureaucracy for their pet aliens.

As a single man, it was easy to make the move. The only sadness was the loss of some carefully chosen friends who were left behind.

I get how difficult it could be for those with attached families in country.

----------


## Neverna

Getting tired of Thailand, wanting to try somewhere else, or preferring to go back to the UK are all potential reasons for me to leave. The same as it's ever been here for me. I am not glued to Thailand.

----------


## terry57

I could go back  West in 5 minutes if I wanted to but fook that for sticky fookin puddin. 

I do like to go back twice a year though for a few months, spend a shit load of cash and smash me car and camper down the road. In fact if I did not enjoy my camping and road trips so much I would spend a shit load less time there.

No fookin Edge to it after living in this shit house. Everything so fookin normal innit. Fook that shit. 

One can find plenty of reasons to Bitch about this shit house  lieland but at the end of the day it's fookin good fun and I dig it. 

Best of all is the constant 24/7 display of sexy arsed drop dead gorgeous bitches that is displayed on Silom.  :Smile:  

 You munters that live up cuntry under rocks miss out on that part eh.  :Sorry1: 

Oh well, suck it up fukos, life ain't perfect eh.  :bananaman:

----------


## terry57

You guys that get the shits on with Lieland should just pack up  and go bunk In some other cuntry for a while.

Fookin good just to go walk about for a while eh.

I've just been down to Malaysia for a while, I really like Malaysia but the woman for the most part are not a fookin scratch on Thailands bints.

Yer, way it rolls bitches, always great to come back Thailand innit. 

Fookin oath.

----------


## Fondles

busted my tit to find another job here... fucked if I want to leave again.

----------


## terry57

Further more to answer the question, the only way I would go back West permanently is if my finances went tits up and I was forced out this way. I never worry about that simply because if I go down this way I will not be the only coonta.

All these wankers saying they relocating because of Thailands Immigration laws and the TM 30 are fookin wankers mainly.

They could be honest and say this,  I'm fookin orf to Cambodia because I have no money to meet Immigration financial regulations. I have been living in Thailand on minimal money with no reserve and now im fooked.

That's what they should be sayin eh .  :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

Wherever you go, you take your current mindset and will have the same problems again.

----------


## tomcat

...just waiting for SD to reach local retirement age...then, not much keeping us here as many of our friends are already in California...the allure of the temples has definitely worn off...

----------


## terry57

Fookin dead right that Bra. Can you imagine all those sad arsed old wankers who dribble their pathetic shit on Thai Visa all fookin orv ta Vietnam ??????


They would be a seething pit off misery and desperation in around 13 seconds flat. ????  The grass is never greener Bra, it's all about how ya cut the coont innit.

Fookin oath it is.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^^

Yer well you're an old fuker now Tommy so ya mose well go back Seppoland and spend the rest of ya life getting on the Medical mull.

That's what I'd do eh. :Smile:

----------


## bowie

> Wherever you go, you take your current mindset and will have the same problems again.


Yea, the truth. Seems wherever I go, I find myself there.

----------


## terry57

Oh yer, there is one other good reason to leave this shit house and bolt home.

That would be to die.  :Smile:

----------


## bowie

> allure of the temples has definitely worn off


Yup... very large and distinct difference between vacationing in Thailand and living here

----------


## misskit

> No fookin Edge to it after living in this shit house. Everything so fookin normal innit. Fook that shit. 
> 
> One can find plenty of reasons to Bitch about this shit house lieland but at the end of the day it's fookin good fun and I dig it.


Terry has summed this up well. My feelings exactly!  :bananaman:

----------


## tomcat

> spend the rest of ya life getting on the Medical


...nah, more about escaping swampish nuttiness...and finally learning how to use a Glock...

----------


## terry57

Anyway, it's all fookin bullshit innit.

Everyone is entitled to bunk up where ever they want and if some other coont don't like it then tough shit innit. 

Fook em.  :France:

----------


## taxexile

> That's what they should be sayin eh


what they should be saying is that they are fed up as living as a disadvantaged ethnic minority in a third world corrupt military dictatorship that makes their continued presence here dependent on them complying with some ridiculous police state regulations that seem purposely designed to make their life as difficult and inconvenient as possible.

for foreigners the attractions and freewheeling easygoing lifestyle that made thailand such an attractive destination 20 years ago are being rapidly demolished as it becomes just another box ticking "computer says no" compliance obsessed state where arbitration and fair play are totally non existent.

----------


## HuangLao

> Haven't been affected by any of the visa stuff. Stopped watching the exchange rates as I've given up drinking whiskey for breakfast.
> 
> Will move on long or short term when the kid finishes school and goes to uni in the West.
> 
> 12 or so years time so will have hit 50 yrs old. Probably stay in Asia. Vietnam/Laos/Burma depending on their development over the next decade.



There ya go.
That works.

----------


## tomcat

...^^thanks: this thread need a little rancid bile...

----------


## terry57

> Yup... very large and distinct difference between vacationing in Thailand and living here


The trick to that my friend is to jump on a plane and go of somewhere for a while.

Works wonders Bra. 

Travelling in South East Asia is a blast even if ya been there ten times before.

Book into a Hotel for a few weeks and just pleb around.

Good fun innit.

Come back this shit house all refreshed.  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> Come back this shit house all refreshed.


...nah, come back to discover the shit machine has been on full tilt in your absence...

----------


## terry57

Tax is on a downer again .

Clinical depression and anxiety is a bitch eh.  :Smile: 

The only happy day in tax's life was when he was best girl at his Mums funeral.  :cmn:

----------


## taxexile

> ^^thanks: this thread need a little rancid bile...


always happy to oblige.

 :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> Tax is on a downer again .
> 
> Clinical depression and anxiety is a bitch eh. 
> 
> The only happy day in tax's life was when he was best girl at his Mums funeral.


nonsense terry, its just that i dont wear my rose tinted specs 24/7.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Best of all is the constant 24/7 display of sexy arsed drop dead gorgeous bitches that is displayed on Silom. 
> 
> You munters that live up cuntry under rocks miss out on that part eh.


 You fail to realize that most of them 'sexy arsed bitches' come from under the same rocks as us up norf. Plenty more of those bitches up here. We ain't missing nuffin.   :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Tez, don't want to come over all Syb but don't you mean return to the east? Oz ain't civilsed enough to be in the west too, and your fauna is pretty fuk'd up too eh bra, getcha sum a dat up ya fukos. :Smile:

----------


## Dasher

Who gives a shite, go stay go stay
Tv whingers never stop arguing about this

----------


## HuangLao

The usual comparative competition.

----------


## Dragonfly

> what they should be saying is that they are fed up as living as a disadvantaged ethnic minority in a third world corrupt military dictatorship that makes their continued presence here dependent on them complying with some ridiculous police state regulations that seem purposely designed to make their life as difficult and inconvenient as possible.
> 
> for foreigners the attractions and freewheeling easygoing lifestyle that made thailand such an attractive destination 20 years ago are being rapidly demolished as it becomes just another box ticking "computer says no" compliance obsessed state where arbitration and fair play are totally non existent.


bingo, perfectly summed up  :Smile: 

you have to wonder why certain expat worms, not to name names here, can survive in this place long term when it's clear the locals don't want them

----------


## Dragonfly

> The trick to that my friend is to jump on a plane and go of somewhere for a while.
> 
> Works wonders Bra. 
> 
> Travelling in South East Asia is a blast even if ya been there ten times before.
> 
> Book into a Hotel for a few weeks and just pleb around.
> 
> Good fun innit.
> ...


yeah, we have all been doing this, but guess what, it gets old very quickly, did it for 10 years

----------


## armstrong

I moved to Thailand at 26.  I closed all my bank accounts and sold/gave away everything I owned except for a small box in my brothers loft.  I left my winter coat in Heathrow airport after i cleared customs which thinking about maybe caused a bomb scare.  I could do my job here or in the UK but I earn more here and have something that passed as a pension.  If I went back then it's all gone tits up.

----------


## Norton

> Repatriation – what would it take?


55 years to the day living in Asia repatriating never crossed my mind. Will have to give it some thought. Back later after coffee.

----------


## HuangLao

> 55 years to the day living in Asia repatriating never crossed my mind. Will have to give it some thought. Back later after coffee.



I understand - most wouldn't comprehend this connection as we might.

----------


## buriramboy

I've always been one those home is where is the hat is, I'll go anywhere and live anywhere, 10 years in Thailand and only reason I bailed was to get my daughter educated in UK with no plan other than that, ended up living in UK for last 10 years in area I'd never set foot in before. Will no doubt return to Thailamd in the near future but will it be full time, doubt it solely because a case of been there done that and living there full time holds zero appeal but that's not to say it wont happen, next move is solely at the wifes discretion and she has to think of a daughter who wont follow her so a 6 month here and 6 month there is most likely scenario but back to the OP question if living there full time what would make me leave, basically fuck all as I never played the immigration game and never would so basically doesn't affect me, always happy with Non O or B multi entry visas in my 10 years and in and out every 3 months, and would live same way again providing that option was still open.

----------


## buriramboy

> I moved to Thailand at 26.  I closed all my bank accounts and sold/gave away everything I owned except for a small box in my brothers loft.  I left my winter coat in Heathrow airport after i cleared customs which thinking about maybe caused a bomb scare.  I could do my job here or in the UK but I earn more here and have something that passed as a pension.  If I went back then it's all gone tits up.


I was basically same age 25 after a divorce in UK jumped on a plane to Indonesia to see the old man who had been based there since late 70s with just a large sports bag, had signed everything over to x wife and had only got a few grand to my name. Stayed in Jakarta about 3 weeks and thought I'd bum about for a few months before going back to UK, got a flight to Thailand, knew fuk all about the place bar what i read on the flight on a guidebook I picked up in Jakarta airport and ended up staying 10 years back flying back for the odd court case.....

----------


## Headworx

> I understand - most wouldn't comprehend this connection as we might.


'The fuck would _you_ know you phony?. An American, living in America, who's convinced himself he's a Chinese philosopher living off-grid in SEA. Get help, and some Roscoe's fried chicken, and come to grips with the fact that FOJ doesn't mean _great post, please tell us more oh wisened one. _

----------


## Loy Toy

As soon as my youngest daughter is ready for University I am out of here so she can finish her studies in Australia.

I hope by that time my new business is well established and other matters have been settled.

I am actually looking forward to restarting my life in Australia.

----------


## Mandaloopy

I'd have to be terminally ill to want to return-actually fvck that, they can come to my deathbed in the sun. Morbid, but the only way I see myself repatriating is if the fam insist on taking the urn back home to scatter. It won't be my choice, and I'm cool with that.

----------


## reinvented

good question. been here 20 years, and ill die here, but the bit between now and then i dont know.
old dear will get older and i'd be tempted to go back for a few years at that point

----------


## aging one

Having both kids living in California is perfect for me. I can visit anytime I want and enjoy. My life is here though. Lived out in short pants and a t-shirt. I like it that way.   Friends and family I love the most are happy to come here and visit me.. :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> As soon as my youngest daughter is ready for University I am out of here so she can finish her studies in Australia.
> 
> I hope by that time my new business is well established and other matters have been settled.
> 
> I am actually looking forward to restarting my life in Australia.


Same same. Made the decision to relocate back to oz in january. Still enjoy Laos  and have zero immigration/visa problems. / money problems. The main thing is to get my mixed race kids an education otherwise they will be fucked here. Going to keep the gaff here for when i get back in about 10 years time. For sure i will miss the place but it will still be here when i get back. Gonna borrow terrys camper and go fishing

----------


## Latindancer

> I am actually looking forward to restarting my life in Australia.


So which city will you be gracing with your beery-breathed presence ?  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I spend about 5 seconds past fukpence thinking about going bak to Australia full time. 

It's always the same when i go back on my bi-annual trips. I see my mates doing exactly the same things with their fat ugly wifes who they don't like much anymore but can't divorce the fukers because they will end up skint.  Thats the good part.  :Smile: 

The only happy ones are the fookers who are single the married shitters are barely hangin on to life the poor fukers.

I really have zero sympathy for them because they married the fookers eh. Tossers are never free until the Bint kicks off and then they regain their fookin life. 

Poor coonters usually die first though and their bint spends all the SUPA on some Jamacan jigalow with a ten foot cock.  Fooked innit. ????

Seen an old Aussie bint doin just that in KL last week. Ugly as fook she was with this laughin smilin Sambo. Nearly made me spew it did, fooking disgraceful it was. Jesssusss. 

Myself would just fook the horrible old bint off and take the financial fall. Life is short eh tossers, ya gota get into it.

When back in Aussie i spend 1000 buks a week having a great old time doin me road trips, buying a few bags of top wack mull and cartons of Coopers Sparkling Ale and seeing me cousins and mates and shit like that eh.

I spend on Average 8 - 12 weeks there depending on how the weathers holding up and that determines my fook off date.

Once it chills down im out of there and once it heats up im out of there. Those fookin flies are coonts eh.

Yer, i enjoy my time back mainly because of my road trips but besides that it's like this.......

Get me the fook away from those petrol sniffin coons and get me back to Asia where Coons dare not go and the bitches are fookin awesome.  :Smile:  

Yer fukos, that how it rolls innit.

Cheers shitters.  

Love yas all eh.  :France:

----------


## Storekeeper

Off the top of my head the main thing that would make me bail again after I return would probably be any long term major medical issue. Cant beat having the Naval Hospital just 10-15 minute up the road.

Other than that planting permanent roots could be a bigger challenge than I think after what will have been a 40 year time span of bouncing every 2-4 years.

----------


## terry57

Anyway,  what about you Pommy tossers.

Engerland may be a fair place to hang out when you get sun for 7 days a year but what about the other 51 fookin weeks ?????

Ya can't seriously consider being in that shit house is actually livin.    :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Engerland may be a fair place to hang out when you get sun for 7 days a year but what about the other 51 fookin weeks ?????


Why don't you go and find out, get a bit of Culture into yourself,take in Europe too, instead of spouting shit about a place you've never been

Get a lot better bang for your buck than the 20 baht per Aussie dollar you currently get in Thailand, living in a boxroom in polluted Silom sucking off those young Thai rentboys you live above

Get a dead dogs cock up ya  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

> .. than the 20 baht per Aussie _dollar_...


You spelled Peso wrong.

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile: Talking of pesos, the Aussie dollar is up 40% and the GBP 44% on the Argie peso over the last year and looks a far better place to retire or holiday than the corrupt, third world, stinking, humid, dank, polluted, xenophobic, lawless, whorehouse ripoff shithole that is Thailand.
 :Smile: 

Cheap Malbec and proper steaks here I come :Smile: 


https://www.escapeartist.com/argenti...oad-argentina/

----------


## taxexile

Terry



> Ya can't seriously consider being in that shit house is actually livin.


Terry, marinated in alcohol,  wreathed in ganja fumes, and mentally crippled by your terminal misogyny, you really have no idea what life is about.

Buzzing around thailand on your groundhog day roadtrips where every town looks the same, every thai you encounter is possessed by the same turgid mindset and reduced to a jibbering idiot by the omnipresent 7.11dingdong is in truth more an existence than a real life. You need to broaden your horizons and get out of the rut of convenience you have buried yourself in.

Get yourself over to europe to see nature, art, civilisation and freedom.

----------


## Fondles

> Terry
> 
> 
> Terry, marinated in alcohol,  wreathed in ganja fumes, and mentally crippled by your terminal misogyny, you really have no idea what life is about.
> 
> Buzzing around thailand on your groundhog day roadtrips where every town looks the same, every thai you encounter is possessed by the same turgid mindset and reduced to a jibbering idiot by the omnipresent 7.11dingdong is in truth more an existence than a real life. You need to broaden your horizons and get out of the rut of convenience you have buried yourself in.
> 
> Get yourself over to europe to see nature, art, civilisation and freedom.


Wonder if he talks the same in real life ?

----------


## taxexile

Sadly i suspect he does.

Whilst his rants certainly make for entertaining reading here on TD, i would imagine he can empty a room within 5 minutes out in the real world. That Les Patterson schtick had a shelflife of around 30 seconds before people begin to back away in fear of their own safety.

  No wonder he cant get himself an aussie woman.

 :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> No wonder he cant get himself an aussie woman.



Go for it all night Tax.. :smiley laughing:

----------


## happynz

^ Even if she went on a diet, worked out at the gym like a demon, she'd still have those horrible tattoos. 

(...and still be Australian.)

 :Wink:

----------


## Fondles

> Sadly i suspect he does.
> 
> Whilst his rants certainly make for entertaining reading here on TD, i would imagine he can empty a room within 5 minutes out in the real world. That Les Patterson schtick had a shelflife of around 30 seconds before people begin to back away in fear of their own safety.
> 
>   No wonder he cant get himself an aussie woman.


Yeah the room would empty after someone put him on his arse.

----------


## HuangLao

Some will never know....
Apparently blinded by attached ignorance.

----------


## tomcat

> Go for it all night Tax


...*tsk*..._still_ fat shaming women who  are not to your taste...

----------


## aging one

> ...*tsk*...still fat shaming women who are not to your taste...


Still sniping as well.  True to form.

----------


## Norton

After a full day in deep thought on the subject, I have concluded absolutely nothing short of being kicked out would have me leave and if that happened would not be headed to the US. US is a great place to holiday a couple weeks but wouldn't want to live there.  :Smile:

----------


## Dasher

> ^ Even if she went on a diet, worked out at the gym like a demon, she'd still have those horrible tattoos. 
> 
> (...and still be Australian.)


They help cover the fat

----------


## Dasher

> After a full day in deep thought on the subject, I have concluded absolutely nothing short of being kicked out would have me leave and if that happened would not be headed to the US. US is a great place to holiday a couple weeks but wouldn't want to live there.


Great landscapes, shame about the people.

----------


## Norton

> Great landscapes, shame about the people.


Similar to Australia so I have been told.

----------


## tomcat

> Similar to almost every other place on earth, so I have been told


...edited for greater accuracy...

----------


## bowie

> After a full day in deep thought on the subject, I have concluded absolutely nothing short of being kicked out would have me leave and if that happened would not be headed to the US. US is a great place to holiday a couple weeks but wouldn't want to live there.


In Review: The take I get from this thread is pretty much that all TD expats have their life and life plans well thought out and are pretty much where they want to be.

Norton’s proclamation is somewhat similar to my thoughts although I did the “deep thought” on the subject prior to our relocation, expatriation for myself and repatriation for my wife. If I did, in fact, get “kicked out” I would wind up be back in the States (my preferred location).

Family folk, as expected, put their children first and plan their lives accordingly. 

Speaking from a collective point of view. There isn’t anything, short of actually kicking us out, that the Thai country, administration, culture and/or society could do that would cause us to leave. We are here by choice.

So, basically the answer to the question “Just what will it take for you to pack your bags and leave Amazing Thailand?” is, well, “Nothing”. 

Thanks to all who contributed to this thread. Wishing you all “good luck” in the future.

----------


## kmart

Pretty happy here in Thailand for the most part. Work, business, family life are still going well. I do miss old friends here who have departed back to their own countries, or just moved on to new work pastures / postings, but new people keep arriving.
My son's further education will be an issue in around another 10 years time. We have some plans, but other options may be available within that sort of time-frame. I go back to the UK at least once per year just to keep up to date with the 'real world' and old friends and family, for about a month. Can't say I'd want to go back permanently any time soon, though.

----------


## terry57

Good morning shitters, how are we ?  I'm sensational thanks very much.  :Smile: 

So what is the go bitches,   are we stayin or are we going ?

To late,   times up so i'll tell ya eh.

I'm going fookin nowhere except down onto Silom road to look at more of those fookin awesome arsed office bitches. They are fookin out of dis world and simply world fookin class.

After that I might go down the Pub and smash a few Dark Beer Lao's and eat some peanuts. 

It's happy days fukos and i'm loving Thailand.

Have a nice day girls.

Bye for now eh.  :France:

----------


## Mendip

^^ Sounds familiar. I can't say I particularly like living in Thailand any more but with an 8 year old settled and happy in school and a wife, house etc it's not so easy just to up and move. Offshore workers tend to live where their wife comes from anyway as we're away from home so much. For now it's all about my kid.

Maybe once/if my daughter goes on to further education in the west we may move on, but where to? My annual visits to the UK for 3 or 4 weeks are enough for me. After 20 plus years of being a gypsy with work I think I may one of those people who can't settle anywhere, we shall see. A lot could happen in the next ten years.

----------


## tomcat

> For now it's all about my kid.


...and, of course, Anna...

----------


## Dillinger

You are fooling no one Terrence :Smile: 




> I'm going fookin nowhere except down onto Silom road to look at more of those fookin awesome arsed office bitches


Silom- Bangkok's Gay Mecca



> .  You haven’t been to gay Bangkok if you haven’t been to DJ Station... Nestled at the far end of the cramped cul-de-sac of Silom Soi 2, this three-level club kicks off each night with a series of lip-syncing divas before things get taken up a notch as male dancers take to the stage. Indulge in cheap drinks and an excellent music selection – guaranteed to make even the most reluctant visitors shake their groove.
> 
> Read more at: Top 8 Gay Experiences in Bangkok - Bangkok Gay Nightlife





> .G.O.D. A welcome alternative to the overcrowded DJ Station in Soi 2, G.O.D (Guys On Display) is a spanking new club boasting larger space, sexy house beats, bigger crowds and a lot of eye candy. So boys, start praying (and playing) now, G.O.D is on her way! Admission is free. Opening Hours: 21:00 until late Location: The small alley between Soi 2 and Soi 4
> 
> Read more at: Gay Clubs & Bars in Bangkok


[QUOTE]Soi Twilight
Leave your inhibitions at home before entering this ‘twilight zone’. Known locally as Soi Pratuchai, this street off Suriwong Road (behind Silom Road) is strewn with several establishments specialising in many variations (and interpretations) of gay nightlife culutre in Bangkok.

Read more at: ]Top 8 Gay Experiences in Bangkok - Bangkok Gay Nightlife




> . Gay saunas in Bangkok are dotted around the city although the biggest concentration can be found in the Silom area. 
> 
> Read more at: Gay Massage & Sauna in Bangkok - Bangkok Nightlife

----------


## Luigi

Let's not mention his partner looks bored.  :Smile: 


_#DoingaCJ_

----------


## jabir

Been here long enough to know they're not the smartest, but will start packing when I get busted for smoking in my own home.

----------


## terry57

Good morning shit stains,

How are we, I'm brilliant and thanks very much for asking.   :Smile: 

The subject for this lovely morning is why i despise many Ex-pats.

 I can't go balls deep into this fascinating subject or i'll be here for foking ever. I' ve got a date with the Pub today and my Handbag is shouting because she won 20 K on the lottery.

Good girl Darlink.  :Kiwi:  

So lets not fook around and just sort out the shit from the sticky pudding without further ado on the subject of the day, that is the brilliant MRT and BTS system.

Now coonters, some Ex-pat wankers like to have a big cry because in their little farang world these transport systems are fooked because they are rammed full at peak times. ?????

My counter opinion is this, 

Well what the fook do you expect ?   It's peak fookin time ya tools and if you are a working class tosser, Tefler or similar idiot who chooses to travel at this time its your tuff fookin luck innit. 

Outside peak hours the system runs like a clock and there is a shit load of room, infact they have just added  more cars to the Silom and Sukumvit lines so things have just got better.

Now lets get back to peak time travel. In most  parts of the world Public transport is fookin chocka block including Perth where i come from.

Fookin Japan they have pushers to shove the slanty eyed fookers in and in Septic Land, that be SO-CAL the freeway system is bumper to bumper for hours and the nasty Mercans need to piss in a coke can  so they dont piss there pants.

So i suggest you throttlers who bitch about peak time travel in Bangkok need to put ya Man Rag back in and get a grip. 

Anyway Bitches,    you all have a lovely day and we will chat later eh. 

Cheers innit.   :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Tez, you're like an intelligent Aussie version of the the Gent

----------


## Dillinger

> Now coonters, some Ex-pat wankers like to have a big cry because in their little farang world these transport systems are fooked because they are rammed full at peak times. ?????


Surely you mean expat 'workers' like the many Thai workers who will also bitch about the lack of extra cars during peak times. 

It would be fun to see you on a Thai forum like Panthip and to see  what they'd make of 'Koon Terry' banging on about being cashed up,  then fixing his own air con, perving at  young office workers in  Bangkok's  financial district during dinner times and jumping on the empty BTS before they finish work and constantly  slagging off his fellow countrymen. 
A total polar opposite to Thais who will congregate together to give a  Farang like your good self a  good shoeing :Smile:

----------


## terry57

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile:

----------


## kmart

> Good morning shit stains,
> 
> 
> 
> The subject for this lovely morning is why i despise many Ex-pats.
> 
> .


But we love you Terry. We really do.

----------


## tomcat

> we love you Terry


...unfortunate generalization...

----------


## happynz

> Repatriation – what would it take?


Not a lot. I have no fixed assets in Thailand (nor any other country for that matter), so I'd pack up my old kit bag and it would be easy to say _au revoir_ Thailand. It'd be _b__uenos dias, namaste, or g'day_ somewhere else.

----------


## tomcat

> It'd be buenos dias, namaste, or g'day somewhere else.


...agree: cosmopolitan NYC sounds enticing...

----------


## happynz

^ 555...

----------


## terry57

> ...unfortunate generalization...


Tommy darlink, 

You shifters are well flush with cash and can park your ass in any cuntry on earth.

SD is pulling real money and one can only surmise  you girls are here because of the Gay scene or it is SD's base. ?

Now Tommy, my good self actually likes you Shifters, never a problem from you girls not like those filthy mongers 
From Sukumvit or Pattaya.  :Smile: 

It's all good Tommy,  Cheers Bra eh.

----------


## NamPikToot

> ...unfortunate generalization...


I don't think TC has managed to penetrate the antipodese

----------


## Dillinger

> Now Tommy, my good self actually likes you Shifters, never a problem from you girls not like those filthy mongers
> From Sukumvit or Pattaya.


What does this read on your gaydar, Tom ?  :Smile: 





 :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Red ant proof them speedos is

----------


## Fondles

I just threw up in my mouth a little.

----------


## Bogon

With the Thai script on the boat promiently showing means you cannot try to blame it on the cold weather.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## HuangLao

> With the Thai script on the boat promiently showing means you cannot try to blame it on the cold weather.


Khmer script.

----------


## Dillinger

Here you go, you big gay bear :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

The proverbial bushy mustache is an age old tell tale sign, as well.

----------


## NamPikToot

Of Tom Magnum PI, fuker must have been wearing a rug on TV

----------


## Chittychangchang

Appears he's "backed a bad boy out" :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## AntRobertson

:smiley laughing:

----------


## terry57

Here ya go plebs, get ya man juice up these two.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

:smiley laughing:

----------


## terry57

Ok Bitches, im out eh, i'm callin loud and proud and you straight fukos can just suck my lolly pop. 

Cheers innit eh.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

What happened to Only on Sundays?  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I sort of figure it this way eh.

If Tommy, Butter arse, Switch, Tax and The Gent recon a hard one in the back bottom is a bit of good crack then who am i to argue. ?  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> I sort of figure it this way eh.
> 
> If Tommy, Butter arse, Switch, Tax and The Gent recon a hard one in the back bottom is a bit of good crack then who am i to argue. ?


Very generous of you...

So how do you decide who gets to give you one first?

----------


## taxexile

grease yourself up terence .....
































































i'm sending butters over.

----------


## terry57

Here we go ladies, ya know ya want it.  :Smile: 



Click on it and cry.  :spam2:

----------


## Dragonfly

Terry are you going all dirty sanchez on us, you crazy old firehose man  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Na, 

I'm not quite in your league yet Butter arse but when I finally get there I'll give ya a call for a few in house tips eh.   :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

of course you are there already, just need a small step to make your full coming out

----------


## terry57

I'm out bra and loving it eh.

Fookin oath innit

----------


## bowie



----------


## cyrille

http*s*

Remove
The
's'.

----------


## bowie

> Remove The 's'.


Got it, yet, guaranteed to forget

----------


## tomcat

> guaranteed to forget


...so, a tRump fan then...

----------

